# HRBT Can't get Enough



## fisherman (Feb 20, 2002)

After skunking out at Rudee in the morning, skunking out on the beach at Fort Story in the afternoon, had to hit HRBT last night. This time Kevin got in on the fun. Launched just before 9 and paddled to the island. Strong incomming and steady north east wind made it dicey. Scattered big fish in the lights. Not stacked up but each set of pilings would have a pig or two. Each of us caught over a dozen fish most over 30 inches and several 34s. Fished till past midnight. Kevin said it was unprecedented - best night he's every had. Not as good as the night Chris and I experienced two weeks ago, but glad Kevin got his, too. Yesterday, I heard tales of limits of flounder, saw some nice trout (in a cooler) at Rudee, my brother caugth a 10.5 tog at the lighttower. This could be a good year of fishing.

Ric


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

Glad to see ya'll got into 'em... sounds like a good day on the water. Were they specks or greys in the cooler? If someone got specks in Rudee... it's about time they started invading Lynnhaven River & tidal creeks. Might have to make that trip from Pepboys to Lesner one of these days.


----------



## fisherman (Feb 20, 2002)

I don't think some specks ever leave Rudee. Fella - a good source - said he'd been catching tons of pups upto a couple weeks ago. He's caught specks all winter. This is a tough fishery, though. There were a dozen yakers out there and only one (that I heard of) caught a striper. This dude has been doing it for a million years. I have a lot of work ahead of me!


----------



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

*Pepboys to lesner?*



Rockstar said:


> Glad to see ya'll got into 'em... sounds like a good day on the water. Were they specks or greys in the cooler? If someone got specks in Rudee... it's about time they started invading Lynnhaven River & tidal creeks. Might have to make that trip from Pepboys to Lesner one of these days.



Does the water extend all the way back there?


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

Actually, the creek goes all the way to NC and dumps into Currituck sound. I read a blog from several paddlers that paddled most of the waterway in seperate trips, and having friends shuttle them from the next launch.

The trip between the Pep boys launch and Lesner is about 5 miles... it'll probably require a shuttle from Lesner because navigating back could be tricky. I am gonna try it once the fishing picks up and I can get a fishfinder.


----------



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

*Hmmm*

I can paddle from my house to the PepBoys on Lynnhaven. Its a drainage canal, but there are some awsome Catfish, Carp, & Bass in there.

I'm just wondering if its the same body of water.


----------



## fisherman (Feb 20, 2002)

Here's the proof!


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

fun lookin stuff right there


----------



## fisherman (Feb 20, 2002)

J Lannon,

Rockstar is talking about the Pep Boys on Va Beach Blvd between Lynnhaven and Great Neck tucked away behind the Dunkin' Donuts. There is a kayak launch there and the creek leads to the Lynnhaven River. Not sure which canal you live on, but the ditch that runs behind Lynnhaven Parkway under the bridge just down from Pep Boys does go to the same piece of water. Actually, that canal runs all the way to the North Landing River and the Inter Coastal. Kevin and I cut through there on his way home from Florida. It is not a pretty paddle with many downed trees and big, ugly spiders, but it can be done. Give me a call for directions. 

Ric
757-289-5136


----------



## redgrappler (Nov 18, 2005)

Rockstar said:


> Actually, the creek goes all the way to NC and dumps into Currituck sound. I read a blog from several paddlers that paddled most of the waterway in seperate trips, and having friends shuttle them from the next launch.
> 
> The trip between the Pep boys launch and Lesner is about 5 miles... it'll probably require a shuttle from Lesner because navigating back could be tricky. I am gonna try it once the fishing picks up and I can get a fishfinder.


I'd like to do that too but I was always afraid of getting lost or grounded. Let me know is any of you are going. I would like to go when the water gets a little warmer and the waders aren't required.


----------



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

*Hmmm*

This thread has really has me wondering. I'm gonna put the kayak in the water friday, and paddle for Lynhaven PepBoys. I have to cross under Rosemont through a culvert.......but spiders dont scare me. 

I thought there was a barrier at Lynnhaven blvd.


I live on Bunyan Road in Chimney Hill. I can paddle to PepBoys from here.

I did a Google earth and it seems that it all connects.

If it does.....................lol coooool!

I'll do it !


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

I'm gonna make the paddle Friday. I'll probably go from 10-2pm. If the wind stays down i'm gonna make the paddle to the river or towards the Lynnhaven Mall if it's blowin.


----------



## striperswiper (Nov 30, 2004)

i grew up over there by pep boys caught my first puppy drum back there and many more thers also very good crabbing


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

I ran into a fisherman at the dock today... he was fishing for cats, with some luck... when I asked him about the trout fishing, he said they start feeding along the banks on small crabs and will school up near the bridge sometimes in the spring. I saw plenty of small blueclaws (some that may have been molting? had a dark tannish shell?). Tons of crab traps out there too. I also saw a group of kayaks and canoes, saw there trucks down the way... said "Liquid Lessons". Anyways, I paddled against the tide towards Lynnhaven Mall, turned back and then paddled up a creek that took me under Lynnhaven Parkway. It was kinda cool paddling through the suburban heart of Virginia Beach on a busy Friday morning. I rode the rest of the tide out and decided to paddle along the channel to Lynnhaven River. I made it to the bend and turned around as the wind started picking up.

I think planning a trip to Lesner soon would be a good idea. The water was not cold at all... I was comfortable without waders. I'm guessing high tide was around 8-9am today.


----------

